# Hot Wheels plane



## Michaelkeith (Sep 23, 2020)

I’m not really into collecting planes, but this Hot Wheels was at Kroger today and just called my name.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

I have a couple different versions of that one. I know what you mean.


----------



## Michaelkeith (Sep 23, 2020)

daytime dave said:


> I have a couple different versions of that one. I know what you mean.


Yeah, it’s a pretty good looking plane. It’s the first one I’ve seen at my store. What color is your other one?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I've got a few of them as well. The RWB version has always been my favorite.


2016 Hot Wheels #140 Sky Show #5 Mad Propz by Milton Fox, on Flickr​


----------



## samace22 (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome mad propz you found congrats. 👍I have a bunch of hotwheels airplanes in my hotwheels collection. 👍


----------



## Michaelkeith (Sep 23, 2020)

Thank you, Sam.


----------

